# www.jefferyraymond.com



## Jeff/fotog (Jul 8, 2005)

Well, I finally gave up the printing ghost and am in the process of putting up and adding to this site. 

It is just a beginning as I have thousands of negatives to go through.  The site is self explanatory at www.jefferyraymond.com, and the intention is to share pics, not to make any money at it.  Hopefully, if anyone has a minute or two, check it out.  After this Fall, it will have tons more images.


----------



## Islair (Jul 13, 2005)

I love the front page, the second page that leads into the galleries and the narritive is the only page im not crazy about.  The galleries look great and the photos load fast.  Great images.....let me say that again. GREAT IMAGES!  It lookds like you carry your camera everywhere and are capturing everything.  Gives me something to shoot for.  The image on the front page is "crazy good."

Great job,
Islair


----------



## Irekor (Jul 13, 2005)

I wouldn't say the images are great, they are just fine.  Your Recent Work Images section is a mess - you have all themes in one section, I did not know where to look at first.  You need to work a little bit more on improving your image site.


----------



## elsaspet (Jul 13, 2005)

I really like your images a lot.  They load really fast too.  I found that the narrative page for the "recent works" didn't load though.
One thing you might change is the link to your site......on the front page of your site.  That kind of threw me.  I thought that I had gone to the wrong site and you were redirecting me, but found that the link just refreshed the front page.
Also, your image on the front page is too large for my tastes.  I can't see it all without scrolling around.  It's a really neat image though.  What a freaky tree!  It looks like it has hands.
You have some really nice stuff there and I'm sure with a little more tweaking, it will be a really nice website.


----------

